# Horizon Aquatics Couldn't  Recomend Highly Enough Amazing Shop Up North



## Deano3 (22 Mar 2020)

Hi everyone. 
I visited this shop today for the first time after hearing george farmer mention them and I was blown away, so I had to do a review and let you all know a little about there products. Horizon Aquatics is based up North just off the A1 at Newton Aycliffe, Durham.

Firstly, even though they were busy with a customer they still managed to greet me with a warm welcome and asked if needed any advice or assistance.
The 2 owners Nicole and James were very nice polite people and the shop is immaculate and very well presented.
Me and my son Jake were in there a while having a good look round. Nicole was very kind and showed me round then left me to it and I had a good browse. After that I was speaking to James for a good while as he asked if i needed anything and he give me plenty of advice and recommendations on all sorts from filtermedia to questions on the fish and snails to what brands work best. He is very knowledgeable and willing to help answer any questions and the same can be said for Nicole.

The fish section is something I have not seen here up North but there was great selection of rarer fish and a huge selection of any shrimp from common to rare. I really liked the green kubotai rasboras. They also have plenty of snails like red racer snails and assasin snails and lots more. They had a great selection of hard scape and stunning aquascapes set up throughout the store.
The shop is only 12 weeks old so still a working process but love the layout and all the separate rooms like hardscape room, fish room and shrimp room etc. The selection of hardscape and dry products like filter media food and tools, tanks, lights, fertilisers was very impressive. They have a huge selection from tropica and oase and aquascaper to ADA and a large selection of hand tools and co2 equipment and refills and RO water,Literally anything you could ask for. 
The plant selection they have is great and all very healthy with no algae they have huge selection of potted plants along with the 1 2 grow range.
I seen the ada simmers there and they are stunning as you expect all there products to be.

James also informed me they there are going to be starting a marine section as this is what he used to have a great passion for.

You can obviously tell I was over the moon with this store as all others like aquarium gardens etc are to far for me to travel and the store was just amazing and the love and passion the owners have comes across in the finished product.

Very highly reccomend anyone to visit this store if possible, or help them out by purchasing online or through there Ebay store or website as want this store to do well.

I am sure there will  be a good workshop from george farmer or some other aquascapes once all this blows over so looking forward to it.

Thanks for reading and thanks to Nicole and James for letting me look around and treating me so well.
Dean










































Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Mar 2020)

Very neat, and a decent selection of hardscape. Shops like this are the future of the aquarium hobby not just aquascaping 

P.S. nice review as well btw


----------



## GHNelson (22 Mar 2020)

Thanks Dean
Looks a great store....crisp layout...nice selection of goodies!


----------



## Deano3 (22 Mar 2020)

Thanks first time i have ever done a write up but its well deserved as no other shops like this up north and want it to do well.

Keep the post going  and as said hope you all get a chance to visit.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Wiser (22 Mar 2020)

Very nice shop. This is the kind of shop that helps people. When you bring your wife in the shop and see how nice the tanks are kept. Your wife will say yes to a new aquarium.


----------



## Wookii (22 Mar 2020)

That shop looks great - looks like they’ve modelled themselves on Green Aqua - we need more shops like this in the UK!


----------



## Deano3 (22 Mar 2020)

Wookii said:


> That shop looks great - looks like they’ve modelled themselves on Green Aqua - we need more shops like this in the UK!


James was saying they went to visit green aqua and aquarium gardens etc and they were all for them opening a shop and give them advise etc.

Thanks for kinds comments everyone lets all try help local uk buisness.
Dean 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (22 Mar 2020)

I snuck this video into another topic 

but it should really be included here (George Farmer mentioned Geordie Scaper so I had to go looking )


----------



## Deano3 (22 Mar 2020)

alto said:


> I snuck this video into another topic
> 
> but it should really be included here (George Farmer mentioned Geordie Scaper so I had to go looking )


Yeah thats a vid of the shop thats what made me go to store.

Cheers alto

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bon MotMot (23 Mar 2020)

We need more shops like this in North America, too.....


----------



## PARAGUAY (23 Mar 2020)

That store deserves to do well Very impressive


----------



## Ady34 (23 Mar 2020)

This is my home town. Needless to say I’m over the moon 
Great write up Dean, maybe I’ll see you in there one day in the not too distant future.


----------



## Deano3 (23 Mar 2020)

Ady34 said:


> This is my home town. Needless to say I’m over the moon
> Great write up Dean, maybe I’ll see you in there one day in the not too distant future.


Thanks for the kind words mate first time i have ever done it but needed to be done.

Have you been ? As i was speaking to james and was telling me about a friend who was local and a very good aquascaper  but all round amazing shop i will defently be visiting very often and trying to spend my money there rather than elsewere. I need a bigger tank now  i will take the wife as may convince her.

But we should defently meet up and have a coffee there when all this blows over.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Buce (23 Mar 2020)

Great looking shop


----------



## Gill (24 Mar 2020)

Wow, this is what is needed in the UK. Love that they are using HMF aswell.


----------



## Deano3 (24 Mar 2020)

Gill said:


> Wow, this is what is needed in the UK. Love that they are using HMF aswell.


100 percent, try give them a visit when all settles down.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen swan (24 Jul 2021)

Yea this place is mint.
So lucky to have this on our doorstep.
I was in there today and was more than happy to spend my money here.
James is so helpful and guided me through what I was wanting to try and create.


----------



## Worshiper (25 Jul 2021)

During the lockdown I wanted to buy some hardscape and came across their website. Their service was top notch in comparison to other aquascaping shops I contacted. I contacted James on FB and he sent pics of the rocks I was looking for which allowed me to choose the rocks I needed(kept them aside as I needed a day to decide). Next day delivery.


----------

